# morels



## dnn hary (Oct 22, 2018)

we are morels supplier ,good quality with low price ,you can try some samples to know it .
anyone interested in ,contact with us


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

dan hary, you will probably get your post removed if you don't put it in " Classifieds "


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> dan hary, you will probably get your post removed if you don't put it in " Classifieds "


Jack, Let me know if you can still view his post.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh, yes I can as of 10/2/2019


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

dnn hary said:


> we are morels supplier ,good quality with low price ,you can try some samples to know it .
> anyone interested in ,contact with us


Remove your post, It is inappropriate for this forum. If you do not you may be banned from any future posts. MMH
Moderator.


----------

